# visiting Alexandria to check out Egypt possibilities



## InannaMouse (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,

I am an American woman traveling alone for a week in Alexandria (next week). I'm not sure that Egypt is someplace I want to move to just yet, and I'm reluctant to cancel my exploratory trip or the holidays. I currently live in San Francisco, CA, USA.

I will meet up with my husband, who is traveling on business at the end of that
week. Together he & I will go to Cairo, Luxor, Sinai peninsula, then Petra &
onward.

I've been to other Islamic countries before, so I'm not curious about clothing and attitudes, but there are some things that I cant seem to find info about:

1. Are self-guided tours OK? Can I explore alone? Are there any specific places I should avoid?
2. What’s the best neighborhood for someone in my situation to stay?
3. Will the weather really be too bad for diving? 
4. If I did go diving, what's the most culturally-appropriate swimwear? I hate
offending people or attracting unwanted attention.
5. Any other tips for the rest of the trip with my hubby?

Does anyone have any advice?

Thank you so much for your time and attention.

Alex


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I don't know Alex so can't give specific answers for there.

Yes there are women who have and do travel alone here but it really isn't advisable and more so now because of the unrest. You will attract attention.
Where are you thinking of diving? Alex or the Sinai?
We have posters who dive and I am sure they will give you sound advice.

Good luck on your adventure

Maiden


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

1. Are self-guided tours OK? Can I explore alone? Are there any specific places I should avoid?
Now is not a good time for visitors, but as long as you dont attract attention especially with American accent in certain areas you should be fine. Anti American-Israeli feeling is high for obvious reasons. If you are used to haggling prices and come with a good sense of prices then making your way around attractions should be fine alone as long as you can handle hustlers.
I would avoid Tahrir protest days usually Fridays as an American. Don't go anywhere wandering alone at night at the moment.

2. What’s the best neighborhood for someone in my situation to stay?

I would say Downtown Cairo not Alex.

3. Will the weather really be too bad for diving?

Water will be cold in Alex and a few degrees hotter in South Sinai. If you have a wetsuit or are going to mainly kite board and be out of the water more and if you are used to colder temps you will be fine.




4. If I did go diving, what's the most culturally-appropriate swimwear? I hate
offending people or attracting unwanted attention.

Resort beaches and all hotels are fine for European swimwear.


5. Any other tips for the rest of the trip with my hubby?

Don't go out wandering at night. Don't take taxis anywhere that have to go to deserted areas to get to where you want to go at night. 
Think of yourself in Brooklyn at night and do as you would there. Just be careful and aware at all times because the security right now is not good so it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------

